# Offset Smoker Location



## Brisketandbutts (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought a new smoker that I'm super stoked about. However, the area I was originally planning on putting it is like 20 feet from a neighbors window so I have rethought about not having it there. Now I am running low on places to put it in my backyard. How close do you guys place your smoker to your house or other objects? My smoker is reverse flow and my house has a stucco exterior. Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2019)

My trailer mounted reverse flow smoker is under a pole barn. It's about 4-5' away from a pressure treated 6x6 post that is the corner post of the pole barn and it's the firebox that is the closest to it. On the other side of it I have lumber about 5' away from the smoker. It doesn't take much room as far as heat is concerned smoke and windows is a whole new subject and I wouldn't want it where it could blow into any window that might be open.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 12, 2019)

I keep my smoker about 5 feet from the house. if you are smoking with Thin Blue to no visible smoke as you should you won't have much smoke problem with the house and the heat isn't a problem as well. the smell on the other hand well most people i know like the smell of my smoker when i fire her up....

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 12, 2019)

BandB,
I set my smoker up about 10 ft. from my back yard shed.  The wind comes across the yard and into the neighborhood, soon I have neighbors comming over to see what I'm cooking!
Teddy


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 12, 2019)

Smoke something good for your neighbor from time to time and I bet he won't care if the smoker is 20 feet away.


----------

